# Summer Daze - BBW (mult), SWG



## Ssaylleb (Jul 24, 2013)

Author's note: A fantasy i've had running round my head for a while. Clearly inspired by the fabulous epic Rebecca's Grandma. Hot summer days of lazing and stuffing see a couple of college chicks round out a friendship

Chapter 1  School's out

Mandy stood up from her seat on the train and stretched with relief. 5 hours sitting still had left her feeling cramped and tired. She brushed off some crumbs from her clothes. They were probably from the sandwiches shed had. Or the crisps she took afterwards.

She stepped off the train and tugged at her suitcase which was wedged in the doorway. The man caught behind it pushed it, irritated at the delay. Pushed free, it fell onto her and she almost tumbled to the ground. Mandy righted the suitcase and made her way towards the exit. The 19 year old was on a summer break from college and was to spend the summer with her grandmother. Her dad had passed away long ago and her mum, a scientist was currently posted out in Alabama or somewhere equally dead. Given the choice between spending her summer in the desert or at her Grans Mandy had sighed and opted with her Gran. At least her beach house in Florida allowed swimming, beach time and nightlife.

Of medium height, Mandy had found the freshman fifteen and her body filled out her clothes slightly too much. Squeezing a 160 pound body into clothes bought for 145 had that effect. A soft belly poked out above her shorts, which was already under strain from her plumped up butt. Dark hair framed a pretty heart-shaped face, a light dusting of freckles giving her a young, innocent look.

Mandy! Mandy hearing her name she looked up in surprise to see her gran excitedly waving at her. 
Gran! they hugged warmly, both happy to see the other.
You shouldnt have come for me Gran, Id have got a cab.
Dont be silly, you never know what they are up to! protested Beth, her gran.
Gra-an groaned Mandy. Im not 12 anymore

They chatted all the way to her grans house, catching up on their news. Mandy related those parts of college life that she thought fit for her grandmas ears. Beth was young for a grandmother, at only 53 and Mandy could tell her a lot, but still there were limits. When they arrived home, Gran excitedly pulled her into the kitchen and pulled out a dish from the fridge.
Look, I made trifle, your favourite.
Gran! You shouldnt have exclaimed Mandy.

Still, it was her favourite so she accepted the portion happily, and the second one too. Mandy then went off to shower and change. Pulling on a pair of jeans she only just managed to button it, her belly rolling over in a soft bulge. She patted it fondly, saying I wonder how big youll grow this summer? Mandy was fine with her increasing weight; both her mum and gran were plump and family meals were always ample affairs. Her mum had never tried to control Mandys food intake and fact she had maintained an average weight, until college, without much effort. A high metabolism meant she didnt need to do much exercise, though she was completely untoned, especially now with the added weight. In fact some of her friends at college had gained a lot more as they were free for the first time to eat all they liked without their mums supervision and they blew out on fast food, sweets and of course alcohol.

Mandy found dinner was a full on roast with all the trimmings. She had one big portion then another, undoing her jeans button before she realised. Her gran smiled at that and gave her a third serving. Mandy struggled to finish it and forced her way, feeling her belly distended, uncomfortably full. The roast done, Mandy breathed a sigh of relief that quickly turned into a gasp of horror as she saw Beth bring out the trifle.
Im stuffed gran, I really cant take that!
Nonsense dear, its your favourite!
Well OK then, just a small portion said Mandy greedily.

A small portion was around quarter of the dish and left Mandy gasping for air, one hand rubbing her bloated belly, which jutted out round and firm. Gran helped Mandy up and to the sofa, where the teenager quietly passed out in a food coma.

The next morning Mandy awoke to the delicious smell of frying breakfast. Following her nose she got out of bed and had to laugh at her belly, still swollen from her stuffing at dinner. Throwing her jeans aside she wore her bikini as she wanted to head to the beach. Breakfast was a veritable feast with ridiculous amounts of pancakes, maple syrup, bacon, sausages, eggs, even fried tomatoes and mushrooms. Mandy gorged like the pig that she was and much to her dismay had to give up while there was still loads left.

Pushing herself up she staggered out into the garden to try and walk off the stuffed feeling. Rubbing her bloated gut as she walked around, she let off a few good loud belches. As she reached the hedge that separated her grans garden from the one next door, she made to turn then paused as she caught a whiff of a very familiar smell. She went right up to the hedge and pulled leaves apart until she could peer through the next garden. There was the source of the heady scent of marijuana. A joint held carelessly in the hand of a blonde girl around her own age, who lay back in a sunlounger.

Mandy peered around but there didnt seem to be anyone else in the garden.
Hey she called out.

The girl dropped the joint in fright and looked around in a panic.
Hey its OK, dont worry Im cool said Mandy. Then feeling like a fool here in the hedge.
Who is there? asked the blonde, clearly bewildered. She cautiously picked up the joint and walked over to where Mandy had stuck her hand through the hedge.
Im Mandy, my grandma lives here she said by way of introduction.
Oh. There you are. Hi, Im Sheila. Fuck you gave me a fright.
Sorry. Mind if I take a drag?
Sure, here. Sheila passed the joint through and making sure her grandma was still inside the house, Mandy took a deep drag then held it in. Oh yeah. Wow, this is some great weed.
Yeah, isnt it? Our gardener gets it. Hes Mexican. As though that explained everything.

Why dont you come round? asked Sheila. Theres a patch at the end where you can squeeze through underneath. 
Mandy followed her along and found the patch, large enough for a large dog to pass through. Lying on the floor, she wriggled through and stood up in Sheilas garden. The movement made another burp escape.
Oh god, Im so sorry! said Mandy, mortified.
What on earth did you eat? asked Sheila, poking Mandys swollen belly. Ive been hearing you belch for ten minutes!


----------



## zachi (Jul 24, 2013)

can't wait for more


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jul 25, 2013)

The morning passed in a happy haze while the girls became friends. Sheila was also nineteen and home from college. Her mum, an art historian was in Italy for the summer to live her dream of studying classic art up close. Shed half-heartedly asked Sheila along, not because she didnt love her daughter, but they both knew that a sulking teenager stuck in museums all summer would dampen her fun. Sheila had opted to stay home instead. Sheila showed Mandy her bong, a lovely piece of art in green glass that gave a mind-blowing high.

They two girls lay stoned on the lawn, side by side. Anyone seeing them from above would have been struck at their disparity. Relatively short and well-fed, Mandy was a complete contrast to Sheila at six feet and slender as a reed.

So what do you plan to do all summer? asked Sheila
Chill out here with Gran, you know. Beach, hit the Front some evenings I guess. Can I buy some grass off you? This is amazing shit.
Sure, Ill give you some later. But come round when you like, its much more fun than smoking alone. At least it will be a break from modelling.
You model? asked Mandy lazily.
I will. I guess. My mom got me signed up to some agency. She says it will be good for me, better than sitting on my ass all summer.
You dont want to model? asked Mandy curiously.
Not really. Ill have to wake early, I cant eat what I like and its embarrassing, posing about in bikinis or whatever. Mum made me do it because its the dream she never managed. She was set to model when she was young and then got pregnant with me. She never got back her figure and has always been on me like a hawk to be thin so that I can model.
Then dont do it if you dont want to. said Mandy though I bet its cool to be a top model.
Not a top model! Just some local ads or something. Whatever.

Mandy? Mandy? they heard Beth calling from next door. Are you around?
Im just here gran. Next door.
Oh have you met Sheila? Lunch is ready, get her over too.
Mandy looked at Sheila. Want to join?
Are you sure Maam? called out Sheila. I dont want to intrude.
Sure dear, heres plenty for you. And call me Beth for heaven's sake
Thanks, sure beats a microwave lunch said Sheila, and they went through to Beths.

Lunch was a massive amount of burgers, hot dogs and chicken wings, with loads of fries by the side. A range of sauces stood ready, waiting to be called into use. Mandy realised what a hog fest it looked like, considering that only two were going to eat before Sheila was invited. 
Im sorry she began my gran doesnt do model food, and obviously cant figure out portions sizes either!

Sheila had a strange look in her eyes, a gleam that was not there earlier and spoke with an awestruck voice, like a child seeing Santa Clause in person. Are you nuts Mandy? This looks amazing, Ive never seen such a spread before fantastic! Can I dig in? she asked Beth.
Sure dear laughed Beth. do you want Coke or something else?
Oh, Coke please! asked Sheila, again like a child offered candy.

While Mandy and Beth ate with gusto, Sheila amazed them. She tore in like a person possessed. Ignoring her cutlery she first took a burger, then a hot dog and then grabbed a fistful of fries and chicken wings in the other. She guzzled like she hadnt eaten in a month, only pausing to gulp down her coke in one go. Beth refilled her glass with a smile.

When the food was all gone, Beth brought out a tub of ice cream, and two spoons. I guess you two might as well take it straight it from the tub. 

The two nineteen year olds assented with smiles, their bellies bulging out, the munchies clearly in full effect. After laying waste to the dessert they stood up. Sheila was so skinny that her stuffing showed clearly, like a childs drawing of a person who swallowed a ball, her belly bloated, round, and firm to the touch. Mandy was also stuffed but as she was already chubby looked less immensely swollen. Mandy couldnt resist poking Sheilas gut and jokingly asked wow, did you never eat burgers before?

Actually no, I havent replied Sheila with a blush. I told you my mum is a total food Nazi, even though shes not skinny herself.
Mandy and Beth stared at her in amazement then at each other. How long is she away for? asked Beth casually.
All summer, back end of September replied Sheila.
Oh thats OK then said Beth with a smile, a devilish plan clear to read on her beaming face.
As Beth went to her bed for a nap, the two girls went back to Sheilas for a bong and then quickly passed out in a food and ganja induced haze. When they woke at around 4 they decided to hit the beach for a quick swim. Mandy knew her bikini was tight on her, but figured she still looked good. Shiela looked, in Mandys eyes, skinny and gawky rather than pretty, but Mandy said that she looked good to flatter her new friend.

On the two minute walk to the beach they passed an ice cream kiosk with a guy around their age serving a line of young kids. Ill get one on the way back announced Mandy. Mm hmm agreed Sheila.

Settling down on the beach, Sheila got out a bottle of sun block and asked Mandy to do the honours. Rubbing in the cream, Mandy was again struck by how bony Sheila was. Surely guys cant like that she thought to herself, they are the ones who should have a bone. As Sheila returned the favour she was amazed at how supple Mandys body was. Her long thin fingers kneaded deep into the soft pliant flab that adorned Mandys figure. The dark haired girl felt embarassed at her curves, Sheila was really digging deep and grabbed her love handles a bit too long. She was surprised when the tall blonde said damn, Im sure my mum got it wrong. This feels much better than my body, all bones and sharp corners!

Mandy just gasped in amazement, then not wanting to hurt Sheilas feelings replied Oh you have a great figure, many girls would kill for it.
But not you said Sheila thoughtfully, reading correctly through Mandys tone.

After enjoying the sea the girls lay on their towels and let the sun dry them offwhile they cahtted about their different colleges, classes, professors and friends. And parties of course. And bongs and beer and boys where they found they had a common attitude of the more the merrier. As the sun began to lower towards the horizon they gathered their stuff and made for home. They stopped at the ice cream kiosk and tried to decide on a flavour.
Ooh chocolate and fudge for sure! said Mandy excitedly.
Cookie and hazelnut called Sheila Raspberry, blueberry, melon, pineapple..
There's cookie, oh I have to have that. What shall I do? asked Mandy.
Sheila and the guy behind the counter had to laugh at her, she looked so concerned at her predicament. 
Don't worry said Sheila, We've got all summer to try them all.
Ooh that's true agreed Mandy greedily.
But I can't afford them all. she continued, then noticing that the guy was checking them both out, she flirted with him.
Any discount for a couple of hot chicks, Troy? she read his name off a chest badge, tossing her hair exageratedly. Sheila laughed.
I can think of a trade the guy replied lascivously. 
Looking around to make sure no one was looking at them directly, Mandy pulled her bikini top down and said We'll have two double cones, chocolate fudge and cookie with hazelnut, on the house. She snapped the bikini top back up.
The guy laughed and handed over two double cones. He looked her straight in the eye and said this summer can get to be alot of fun.

Sheila was slightly shocked at her friend's behaviour, but exhilarated at the same time. I can't believe you did that! she exclaimed.
Hey flashing my titties for an ice cream. I'd do that all summer! laughed Mandy. besides it's your turn next, you got yours for free!
But I can afford plenty of ice creams, I'll get yours too.
Sure you can, but did you not see how hot Troy is? Besides, are you like loaded or something?
Um, actually yeah, my dad's got a software company and he gives mum a huge alimony. In fact he funded her trip to Europe this summer.
Oh. Cool.

The girls split up at the street and went into their separate homes, having agreed to meet the next day. Entering Beth's house, Mandy was welcomed by a fantastic smell of cooking and found her gran in the kitchen with the table groaning under the weight of food on it. A massive dish of macaroni vied for space with a full roast chicken, several smaller plates of trimmings nearby. What on earth is this gran? asked Mandy, flabbergasted. 
Dinner of course. Where's Sheila?
Uh, home. Why, did you think she can eat for an army?
Call her over.

Mandy called Sheila and asked her for dinner, she was surprised that the blonde accepted with alacrity. She also invited Mandy to pop over for a pre-dinner joint. After showering Mandy tugged on a pair of very short, tight jeans shorts and a crop top, her belly bulging over the tight shorts. She went over to Sheila's and found her in leggings and a tight top. They enjoyed a spliff and then had a coffee to straighten up before heading back to Beth's. Mandy hadn't warned her new friend quite how much her gran had cooked for fear of scaring her away so the tall blonde was dumbstruck at the spread. She actually squealed OhmyGod thislooksamazing! I thought we'd just have a salad or something!

She immediately sat without being asked and Beth happily filled her plate. Seeing Sheila tuck in so heartily, Mandy quickly sat down and Beth served her, then took her own generous serving. Beth noticed their red eyes and slow speech; she worried for a second then smiled to herself. She topped up their plates and watched the two girls guzzle hungrily. Mandy felt the pressure of her shorts against her belly. These had already been on the tight side before she started college, now they were positively obscene. When they heard a loud tear it took her a moment to associate it with the relief she felt in her belly then realised her button had blown right off. Sheila laughed and Mandy blushed, but it didn't slow her eating.

When they were done, Sheila sat back and pulled her top up to under her breasts, and her leggings down under her belly, revealing a big dome of a belly sticking out from her skinny frame. They walked uncomfortably to the sofa and the two girls passed out quietly.


----------



## strataadvance (Jul 25, 2013)

You're a terrific writer. I am following Both current stories and enjoying them !


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jul 26, 2013)

strataadvance said:


> You're a terrific writer. I am following Both current stories and enjoying them !



Thank you :blush: I really appreciate your feedback. more to come in both stories so keep watching


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jul 29, 2013)

The days flowed by in a haze of summer heat, abundant food and weed. Sheila often slept in the spare bed in Mandy's room as she would be too sleepy and stuffed to walk next door. Huge fry up breakfasts were followed by a bong at Sheila's then a massive lunch followed by a nap. Evenings were either a trip to the beach and then dinner at Beth's or the girls would go out to the clubs further along the promenade. They were underage obviously but Sheila sorted out fake ID with her gardener's help. Nineteen years old, hot and dressed to kill, the girls were having the best summer of their lives.

One evening about two weeks into the summer the girls had left one club and were sipping water at a quiet bar, chilling out before hitting the next club. Sheila shifted her position and tugged at the waistband of her pants. Mandy noticed for the first time that her friend's body was starting to show signs of their indulgence. Her formerly washboard belly now bulged out slightly, forming a muffin top over the tight pants and a small belly roll in front. Mandy felt that she should warn her.

So it's been fun huh?
This evening? Sure. smiled Sheila.
No this whole summer, like the last two weeks.
Oh yeah, best ever.
Um... Sheila... do you think..?
What? asked Sheila, conscious of the serious tone in Mandy's voice.
Maybe we're like, you know, overdoing it a little.
With the grass and the booze you mean?
Um, not so much that, more the, you know, um... eating. I know I've gained a little said Mandy, deciding to put it on her first.
Oh yeah, for sure, but I've only gained like 7 pounds so far. I can't see it yet.

Her tone surprised Mandy. You mean you want to gain? Like you're doing it on purpose?
Oh yeah! I realised my mum's rules have held me back too long. She tries to force on me everything she can't do herself. She makes sure I remain skinny by feeding me salads and makes me go to tennis but she's actually quite plump herself.

Really? asked Mandy. She had a mental image of Sheila's mum as a stick thin matron with a permanent disapproving look on her face, tut-tutting at the sight of a cake.
Oh yeah, I mean she's always been a bit bigger, but this last year she packed on a lot of weight. I was with her all last summer and then at Christmas I noticed she was a bit plumper. Then I didn't see her until the start of summer, she came to see me at college before leaving for Italy and she must have been up a dress size for sure. Even two. And I see you're happy with your... curves... and you get more attention from guys than me so I figured hey I'll enjoy myself and see where it goes.

Mandy was shocked into silence. She tried again to warn her friend. OK but listen once you start this lifestyle it's hard to go back. I gained the freshman fifteen and anyway I was never skinny, so I'm happy as I am. As for attention from guys Im not sure I get more than you and in any case if I keep this up Im pretty sure theyll all run from the fatty. Are you really sure you want to do this?

Yup
What about your modelling?
Oh I'll still do it, I don't plan to gain so much! scoffed Sheila. I just want some padding over the bones you know, get a butt and fill out my titties. These babies are too small.
Okay laughed Mandy don't say I didn't warn you.

Whenever they went to the beach they had picked up a routine. On the way down they would say hi to Troy in the ice cream kiosk then stop by when he closed at around 7 or 7.30. He would close the window shutter and invite them in for ice cream games. Sheila had relaxed and joined the fun, so the girls would exchange sexual games for ice cream. So far they had let Troy feel up their breasts and butt but gone no further. One day Mandy wanted to sit under the old Carpigiani soft ice cream dispensing machine and lap it up.
Hmm.. thats expensive stuff stuff, its gonna cost you said Troy.
Okay I know what to do replied Mandy mischievously.

She made Sheila lie down on the counter, who had to bend knees right up to fit her lanky body on it. She squealed at the cold stainless steel against her back. Mandy pulled on the machine lever and collected the creamy ice cream in her hand. Without warning she dumped it on Sheilas belly and started to lick it up. Sheila screamed at the cold and laughed at the tickling of Mandys tongue. At one point Mandy pulled Troy over and made him lick off Sheilas belly. She stood behind him and grinded her body against his. Her hand found his hard on and she slipped her hands inside his shorts. She stroked his erection up and down, breathing hard in his ear.

Troy licked off the last of the ice cream, his hands working to remove Sheilas bikini top and fondle her small breasts, all three of them breathing hard. Sheila half rolled on to her side and with one hand she stroked and fondled Troys balls to accompany Mandys masturbation. With other hand she grabbed Mandys butt cheek and played with it, alternately stroking and slapping the soft flab.

When Troy came, spurting all over Sheilas belly, Mandy pushed him to the side and continued making out with Sheila. Within minutes Troy was feeding both girls ice cream, taking any opportunity to sneak in a feel and a touch where he could. Finally, bloated and horny, the girls stumbled out of the kiosk and made their way to Beths for dinner. 

The fun continued and by the end of July, a month into summer, some changes were noticeable on both girls. One morning, just before going to lunch they were chilling out in Mandys room. They had grown too lazy to go over to Sheilas to smoke so they had brought her stash over and carefully hid it, often smoking on the balcony. Sitting on the bed, Mandy had added to her general softness, her breasts, butt and thighs all swelling, while her belly puffed out big and plump. Sheila had also gained, her belly showing signs of her overeating, while her butt and hips also expanded into ripe soft curves. She was disappointed that her breasts remained quite small. A check on the scales showed that Mandy had gained 20 pounds while Sheila was up 30, taking her from a near anorexic 140 pounds to a healthy 170.

Carrying 180 lbs on 54 Mandy looked soft, round and overfed. Sheilas 170 lbs on her 6 frame looked less fat, more a normal figure with some light padding. Her belly was quite round but that was partly due it always being stuffed.

Sheilas phone rang and she looked at it. Caller unknown. She picked up lazily and then seemed flustered. OK. Yes. OK. Yes, tomorrows fine. OK. Bikini and heels, OK. Cool, look forward.
Oh crap she said to Mandy. That was Mike from the modelling agency. He wants me to go round tomorrow. What will he think of this? This was her added curvage. 
Dont stress babe, Ill come with you if you like.
Would you? Thanks Id appreciate it her earlier bravado had fizzled out.

Going round for lunch at Beths they found pizzas, five for the three women and Sheila showed no signs of cutting back. Beth too had gained over the month, adding to an already almost round figure. Hitting the beach in the afternoon, the girls found the sea was quite rough. They sat on the sand for a while then gave up and returned home early. Beth was nowhere to be seen downstairs so they assumed she was out and headed up for a bong.

They walked into Mandys room and Sheila asked Did you leave the balcony door open?
Shit, no replied Mandy and they went out on the balcony, stopping short in shock. Beth sat on a chair, her fat body overflowing it in a bikini, with a joint in her hand. On the other chair was a fat guy about Beths age who looked vaguely familiar, though Mandy couldnt place him.
Oh shit said Beth.
Busted! said the guy.
Seriously gran? asked Mandy. Stealing my grass and getting boys into my bedroom?  Then they all laughed.

Do you remember Ted? asked gran.
Oh of course, I knew your face but couldnt place you. How have you been? Ted was an old friend of Beths and they had been in an awkward relationship at one point while Ted was still married although recently separated. The timing was wrong and the relationship ended, which saddened Mandy as he was a truly decent guy and used to take her to the funfair and buy her candy floss and marshmallows.

In the intervening few years his hair had grown out longer and whiter, and he now carried a sizeable paunch, which currently lay bare on his lap in the sun.

Well laughed Mandy weve all gained weight since the last time I saw you. I blame college and my gran here, whats your excuse?
Oh my ex-wife always nagged me for gaining slowly throughout our marriage, and your lovely gran here showed me another way life for one wonderful summer. After that I promised myself that Id never turn down a second helping or refuse dessert, and here, seven years and one hundred forty pounds later is the result! he said, proudly patting his fat gut.

Oh thats where I am right now! said Sheila happily. Thirty pounds in a month thanks to Beths amazing cooking and some ice cream on the beach!
And munchies! added Beth. I just like food. Always have she continued, smiling.

Passing round the joint till it finished, they all headed downstairs to eat.


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm liking where this is headed! Keep it coming!


----------



## Ssaylleb (Aug 2, 2013)

The next day the girls skipped breakfast as they slept in and then had to rush to meet modelling Mike at 9am. Sheila had a slight panic attack when she realised that all her clothes clearly displayed her weight gain. Those pants that would close left her with a soft belly hanging out and a muffin top. Her tops couldnt quite cover belly and those that did were so tight every bulge was visible.

Mandy came to the rescue by lending her a dress that was loose enough to disguise Sheilas belly, but showed off her rounded butt and hips. They found Mikes office and he greeted them pleasantly, though he looked at them strangely. They sat in his office and he began: So your mum said you want to model. Ive got an ad coming up very soon where I need lots of girls for a pool party scene. I could use you and then we can take it from there. Sounds good?
Uh, sure replied Sheila.
OK, lets see what youve got, did you get a bikini and heels?
Yes
OK then, go into the next room to change and call me when youre done.

Mandy went in with her and helped her change. Sheila had her own bikini, bought for her body 30 pounds ago and she felt very sexy as her curves fought to escape the tiny strips of clothing. The heels added four inches to her height and made her butt and belly pop out even more. She called in Mike.

Oh! he exclaimed. Oh dear. This is not good.
Huh? asked Sheila in shock.
Um have you been eating a lot lately? Missed out on the tennis playing? Your mum said you were skinny, but this, er well. Lets say its not skinny.
Ive got some sexy curves Mike, but Im not fat.
OK. Look, heres what Ill do. Shooting doesnt start for another month so if you can drop a few pounds Ill use you. Your height helps. Ill call you end of August, OK? With that he left the room. Sheila changed dejectedly and they left the office. 

Back at home they changed into bikinis and grabbed a bite to eat. For the first time, Sheila didnt eat much and they soon left to hit the beach. Sheila was very quiet and Mandy didnt know what to say. Luckily the mood changed entirely when a guy passing by in an open topped Jeep Wrangler let out a wolf whistle as he passed. Sheila turned and called to him, causing him to brake and pull to the side. The girls walked over to him.
Were you whistling at us? asked Sheila
You bet! said the guy cockily.
Why? pressed Sheila.
Cos youre like da bomb girl! Rockin that hot body in that bikini, wow he threw his head back and howled like a wolf.
Dumbass! shot Sheila and they strutted off, her confidence fully restored. 

As they neared the beach they passed the concession, and both smelled the grill.
Early lunch? asked Sheila. We never had breakfast today and Im starving!
Sure agreed Mandy, happy to see her friend in good spirits again.

They couldnt decide what to take, as everything on the grill looked and smelled delicious. They ended up ordering one each of everything: that filled three large plates with meat. They added onion rings, fries and a pint of beer each for good measure.
I dont want to piss on your parade started Mandy.
I know what youre going to say. Im not going to lose any weight eating like this. I dont care Mandy, this is my body, Im loving eating and seeing it expand and fill out, and I feel sexier than ever. Im not going to let some asshole or magazine ideals determine my life.
Good for you! called Mandy and raised her glass. They drank to it and then Sheila started laughing.
You know what? she said, still giggling. Im going to eat and gain even more then Ill go to Mike just to see the look on his face!
Mandy laughed at the thought then needled: you have your work cut out if you want to eat even more, youre already stuffed all day!

They finished their meal and sat for a while, too bloated and buzzed to move yet. As they passed the ice cream kiosk Sheila called out to Troy youre closing early today, busy night ahead! He smiled and looked up, his eyes nearly popped out of his head seeing the two swollen bellies walking along. They sat down clumsily on the sand and rubbed one another in sunblock, taking unnecessarily long over the curves. As Mandy rubbed Sheilas belly, the leggy blonde let out a belch, then another. Oh god, sorry, but damn that felt good.
Again said Mandy, poking Sheilas bloated belly, causing another belch. They both laughed.

The two chicks lay there like beached whales, lying on their side was the only position they found comfortable, rubbing their bellies until they slept. The rest of the afternoon passed in a happy time of swimming, then drinks and a snack at the same concession and finally evening rolled around and the queue at Troys dissipated. The girls gathered their stuff and made for the kiosk.

Today Im gonna pop! announced Sheila, leaving Troy in no doubt as to her intentions. Without further ado she sat under the Carpigiani machine and instructed Troy Open fire, chocolate!

He did so on a slow speed and Sheila lapped up the soft deliciousness. Mandy knelt and rubbed her belly, saying youre getting fat with all this eating you know. Big and fat and sexy.

Troy understood the game immediately and took over from Mandy. Rubbing Sheilas gut and her thighs he said Oh yeah, open wide baby, take it all in, fill that fat belly of yours. Sheila moaned in pleasure. Mandy helped herself to the other ice creams and chocolate syrup. With a naughty look she poured some of the syrup into Sheilas open mouth, who groaned in pleasure.

The blonde was getting turned on by her stuffing and Troys strong probing fingers, and with a rush she came, wetting her bikini bottoms. Troy saw and slipped his fingers in her soft wet pussy, feeling for her clit and squeezing it gently. He turned up the speed of the ice cream flow and added some vanilla to the mix. Youre getting so fat you gorgeous pig, you could eat for ever and still be hungry! Sheila shouted in pleasure and let her body rack with one orgasm after another.

Mandy knelt behind Troy and started feeling up his body, under his T-shirt. Her hands ran down to his waist, and she was surprised to feel his stomach softer than before, a roll of pudge over his waistband. She pinched it lightly and said hey whats this, are you getting fat too? Sheila opened her eyes blearily and saw Mandys hands teasing Troys newly found flab. She poked it too then left it, too spent to do anything but guzzle the soft ice cream. 

Finally shed had her fill and pulled Troy under the machine to take her place.
Your turn now, fat boy! she said but let Mandy take her place to rub him up. He was indeed fatter than before and it was more noticeable now that he was sitting. While he slurped the ice cream, Mandy rubbed his belly and stroked his hard cock till he came. Then she pushed him aside and took her place under the machine. A bloated, exhausted Sheila lay on the floor and rubbed Mandys belly slowly until Troy recovered enough to take over.

He started by massaging her soft fat belly and rubbing up her breasts, nibbling at her tight nipples and making her gasp. This caused the ice cream to overflow her mouth and run down her front. Troy licked it up greedily from her neck, her breasts and her deep navel. He moved further south and ended up licking the ice cream out of Mandys fat wet pussy, whipping her up to orgasm with his tongue.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Aug 8, 2013)

Stuffed as they were on ice cream, the girls had their fill of dinner at Beths and passed out early. Ted had become a regular fixture at the house as the older couple cautiously rekindled their flame. Now they remained at the dinner table, Ted greedily eating the last slice of a pie. Beth moved behind him and rubbed his huge belly. Ooof he groaned, I could get used to this, it feels so good.
Yeah, you like this? asked Beth.

They moved over to the sofa where Beth pushed Ted back so he fell and sat heavily. The sofa creaked under his almost 350 pounds. You got so fat teased Beth you didnt use to make a sofa complain under your weight.
Youre damn right I got fat! agreed Ted happily. I met the woman of my dreams seven years ago and she pointed me on the right path to happiness. Im just stupid for not looking her up sooner, and probably wouldnt have if you didnt reach out to me first.

And me? asked Beth. Ive also gained a pound or two she smirked. In fact it was closer to a hundred pounds that she had gained. Already plump at 200 lbs when she had been seeing Ted, she now hovered close to three hundred pounds. Aware that she was now past 50 years of age, she had taken a suggestion Mandy had made lightly to try a dating website. Looking for a site that wasnt sleazy Beth had stumbled across a site, many sites in fact, dedicated to an entire community that admired fat.

She had spent days in a whirlwind, reading weight gain fantasy stories, seeing pictures of people, both men and women showing off their fat bellies, outgrown clothes, stretch marks. In amazement Beth learned that she was not only a glutton but a feedee, and so started her search for a feeder.
Two days after posted her dating ad she was flabbergasted by the number of responses. OK a few were weirdos but most seemed to be genuine. Looking through the men dating ads she came across a description that struck a chord with her and she looked more closely at his profile TedFed. With a shock she recognised her old flame, now almost double in size and looking better than ever. Clicking on his ideal partner she read a description of herself.

A warm and loving woman aged at least 45. You enjoy both cooking and eating in abundance and this shows in your curvy figure. You are young at heart, fun loving and ready to travel occasionally.

She had made contact with Ted and as he still lived in the neighbourhood he passed by the next day with roses. He had just sold his tyre dealership and was now retired, only working occasionally to broker a deal or two to supplement his already very comfortable income. Beth decided to go all in immediately with him and showed him exactly who she was. She stripped to her bikini so he could see her body in its full splendour, fat and flabby from years of overeating and lack of exercise. Her increasing weight seemed to stretch out her skin so she had no wrinkles nor stretch marks and looked a fat forty years of age.

Sitting in the balcony chair she poured out of all sides, soft curves and flab hanging out. Her belly jutted out like a beach ball onto her lap, resting on two very plump thighs. To show him she was fun loving she raided the girls stash  obviously hidden behind the CD rack. He had taken over and rolled a joint for them to share, before removing his shirt to let his huge paunch hang out. That was when they were caught red handed by the girls.

They were moving slowly while Mandy was there, but already knew that they would be together forever, and were tentatively discussing a cruise at the end of summer. In the meantime, Beth ensured that Ted was well fed, while he reciprocated.

Beth had another secret though. Unbeknownst to the girls or Ted, she couldnt resist taking photos of the girls every time they passed out stuffed, right from Mandys first night there. She sometimes took surreptitious videos of the girls playing in the garden, hosing each other down to keep cool. Keeping their faces hidden, she had uploaded the pictures and videos to a website, explaining that she was feeding up her granddaughter and friend, who seemed to enjoy the gain. She had lots of loyal followers who encouraged her and eagerly greeted each update with compliments as to her cooking and the girls obvious appetite.


----------



## cohen (Aug 8, 2013)

i think it's time for sheila to fill out the rest of the way


----------



## Ssaylleb (Aug 9, 2013)

cohen said:


> i think it's time for sheila to fill out the rest of the way



relax, the summer is young


----------



## Ssaylleb (Aug 9, 2013)

August rolled on much as July had, except that it was even hotter and made everyone lazier. With the girls toking now out in the open, and Beth and Ted having showed that they had a taste for it, the house could have been a Cheech and Chong film-set. The girls toked and ate all day long, sleeping it off in between, sometimes joined by the older couple. Some days Ted or Sheila took them all out for dinner to reward Beth for her hospitality; other evenings when Ted and Beth went out alone the girls would invite Troy over for weed and food orgies. Sometimes the trio went our clubbing together but the chicks noticed something funny. While Troy was always happy enough to shag either girl, when they went out he always preferred to hold Mandy on his arm.

Sheila called him out on it one time when they were all together. So tell me why you prefer Mandy. Mandy rolled her eyes, he doesnt Shee, stop being so jealous.
You always hold on to Mandy as though shes your gal but never me. I mean you buy me drinks too and you always seem happy enough when I fuck your brains out.
No, no, its just coincidence! tried Troy unconvincingly.
Its no problem Troy but I just want to know pushed Sheila. Do you find her prettier than me? Im not fat enough yet for you yet? Is sex with her better?

Troy turned bright red and mumbled something. Both girls asked him to repeat. I said youll think me shallow and I am.
Come on! goaded the chicks together.
OK fine. Mandys a bit shorter than me which is perfect, but youre taller than me Sheila and I look like stumpy walking along with you!

The girls rolled around with laughter and made him buy them candyfloss for his shallowness.

The two chicks became a familiar sight around the area, their bellies bulging out ever larger, their clothes feeling smaller and tighter everyday. When they went shopping for Beth at the supermarket the cashiers knew them by name and praised their gain, patting the girls bellies and encouraging them to try new foods, sweets and treats. The woman behind the grill at the beach concession had got used to their appetites and loaded up four or five plates every time they stopped by.

The girls had also busted Beth again, though she didnt know it yet. One time at the end of August the girls were mucking about at Sheilas. Mandy was using the Playstation while Sheila browsed on her PC. While chatting sporadically Sheila shrieked, causing Mandy to lose her life - on the PS. She went to the PC to see what happened. Googling weightgain Sheila had come across a whole community she never knew existed. With mounting excitement the girls followed one site after another and ended on a site showing photos of loads of people who had gained, or were still gaining weight.

We have to post some pics! exclaimed Sheila.
Never one to hold back, Mandy whipped out her iPhone and the girls quickly posted pics of themselves. They were going to leave the website when comments started coming in.
Beautiful bellies girls!
wow what sexy bodies
I wanna fuck that
whos been eating well then? &#61514;
marry me. Either of you or both of you
One word. MORE
Butterballs for my balls

The girls laughed at each one until a strange one popped up.
how original, posting pics of other people from other websites.
They scratched their heads at that one then decided to reply: why do you say that? We just took and posted these
The reply came quickly: yeah right, these are from FeedingGran on Fantasy Feeder

The name gave the girls a shiver and they quickly went to FantasyFeeder.com. Under the profile which had been started at around July they found pics of them going right back to the start of summer. Going through the profile they saw that Beth had put a very honest description, that she enjoyed cooking and watching her two charges overeat, though she never forced food on them. The girls were amazed at the comments of praise from both men (who mostly wanted to fuck them) and chicks (who mostly wanted to be them). Some even offered to visit and pay Beth to be fed so indulgently. This was all the more surprising as in all the pics they were passed out at table, on the sofa or on the floor.

Their initial feeling of being violated slowly gave way to pleasure at the positive comments and feelings around their gain and Beths secret profile. Some people had asked Beth for pics of herself and her lover, and sure enough there were photos, with faces this time, of Beth and Ted in all their rotund glory. The girls were really surprised to see the glowing comments these received. Seeing her gran in a completely new light, Mandy had to agree with Sheila that Beth really was a sexy woman, at 53 years and 300 pounds.

Their first instinct was to face Beth with her ploy, but after a joint or two they changed plan. 
Why dont we pretend we dont know? suggested Sheila.
That could be fun agreed Mandy. We could happen to find really good poses and sleep like that.
Yeah, and if we use her laptop we can see if we use her profile to post our own pics.
Haha that would really freak her out! laughed Mandy.

They set their plan into action immediately. Sheila wore a tight pair of leggings on purpose, while Mandy had dinner in her underwear, as Ted was not there that day. Sure enough, Sheilas stuffing soon burst her leggings, a rip rending the material from waist all the way down her thigh to her knee. She left it like that and kept on gorging. Mandy pigged out and waddled to the sofa, her white undies a contrast against her fat suntanned skin. She sat in a way that her belly bunched up, looking fatter than ever and pretended to doze off. Sheila sat on an armchair and slumped sideways so that the split in her leggings was in full view. She tried to stay awake but then dozed off.
As expected, Mandy heard Beth patter away and return soon after. She heard one click then another. She murmured and moved a little, making a muffin top more visible. Another couple of clicks. Beth left the room and Mandy stretched out on the sofa to sleep.

The next day after their daily massive breakfast the girls went to Sheilas to check the website. Sure enough new pics were up, showing Sheila with leggings blown apart, her arse looking massive. Mandy looked soft and round, her fat belly laying in her lap. The comments were great. Under Sheilas pics they read:
Hehe blondie has really blown up! What a gorgeous porker!
Check out all that ass!
mASSive

And Mandys:
Oh look how cute she is, passed out in a food coma
I love that you cant even see she has panties on, they are completely hidden by her luscious flab

Beth was away for the day, catching up with an old friend who visited once a year. The girls fired up her laptop and got in easily as she had no password. Opening Internet Explorer they checked the browsing history and found that Beth had the quick login applied so they were in Fantasy Feeder with her profile. They took photos of themselves posing in different silly positions in bikinis and posted them, calling each pic a different letter to spell out: BUSTED AGAIN GRAN.

They then added a part to the blog explaining how they had found her out and that they didnt mind, in fact they would continue to post updates as long as they gained weight. At this point they were asked by some users for weight updates, so they trotted out the weighing scales to find out. Mandy was up another 22 pounds, taking her to 202 lbs. She stared at the number in shock, unwilling to believe that she had gained 42 pounds in 2 months, and 55 lbs since starting college. She had sailed right past a milestone of 200 lbs without even noticing. Laughing at Mandy's shocked face, Sheila stepped up. The digital screen raced up and hovered around before stopping on 206. It was Mandys turn to laugh. 

You weigh more than me she said gleefully. You were 170 a month ago so thats 36 pounds gained this month and 66 all summer. What a porker she laughed, poking her friends belly. Sheila was shocked but quickly turned boastful. See how much Ive gained! she crowed. This is all woman damn it! she said, slapping her fat arse. Of course Mandy still looked fatter, carrying almost the same weight on a shorter frame but the contrast at the start of summer had been drastically reduced. Sheila still gained in her belly and lower half mostly, with her tits only up a cup size. Her belly was now a permanently swollen dome, running into soft love handles at her waist. Her thighs were double their starting size and her hips blew out in proportion, so that her bikini now left far more open than it covered.

That evening when Beth returned the girls sneaked out of Mandy's bedroom and watched her gran fire up the laptop. As she gasped in shock, they couldn't hold back their laughter and rolled about on the floor, gasping for breath. Beth was suitably apologetic and made them a massive dinner to make up for it. The difference this evening was that when done, they all posed and took photos showing how stuffed they were.
Beth was quite amazed at Sheila's gain and her motherly instinct kicked in a bit of worry.

Look Sheila, I know you're having fun, and this is all new and liberating for you, but you know your mum will be back from Italy, and you will return to college. At this rate you'll be double your weight when you left in June!
I know agreed the blonde but this is my choice, and I'm happy with it. My mum is a hypocrite, gaining weight herself yet forcing me to stay thin. And college? I'm not concerned. I don't have any real friends there anyway, just people who we hang out with and party. If a guy can't see past my weight then he doesn't deserve me. You have your Ted and I'll find mine. Mandy's a real friend though, she looks out for me when I drink too much at the clubs. And she's also warned me about gaining.

As long as you're aware of what you're doing, for me I can only say that getting fat has been the most fun I've had, and now with Ted I feel I'm in heaven.

Cheers to that! called Mandy raising her beer glass.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Aug 18, 2013)

At the end of August Mike called Sheila as promised. At first she wasn't even going to pick up but Mandy forced her to, so she answered on speakerphone. He wanted to see her the next day. Mandy nodded her head vigorously. Sheila patted her soft fat belly and stared at Mandy, a questioning look in her eye. Mandy just nodded again, smiling widely.

Why did you make me do that? groaned Sheila.
To see his reaction of course! We'll video his reaction and post it online, it will be too funny.
Too embarrassing you mean!

Nonetheless, the next day the girls made sure to have a huge breakfast to make sure they looked as fat as possible. They then wore tight clothes on purpose to show off every roll, every gorgeous inch of flab. Sheila wore a bikini first. It was sky blue, bought a month earlier when she had bust her last bikini. Now it faced a similar threat as her expanded rear end bulged out voluptuously. Her thighs were now plump and rippled when she walked, as did her butt, which had drifted from sexily large to soft and flabby. Above the bikini bottoms her belly surged out in a rebellious wave, round and plump with a hefty muffintop running round her waist. Her navel sat deep and welcoming, bedecked with a turquoise belly ring. Over this sexy attire she pulled on a pair of hot pants, now obscenely tight and a tube top that only served to set off her flab to full display.

Mandy wore a bikini too in order to be ready for the beach. Her lime green bikini struggled to contain the girls body, her flabby curves pouring out in glorious abundance, a pure butterball. While no part of her was slim, her belly took pride of place as a fat round orb, clear proof that she enjoyed eating far too much, far too often. She pulled a dress over, which had been loose but was now very tight.

Mikes waiting room was full of girls this time, all stick think and bitchy as hell. They openly scorned the fat girls, who laughed cheerfully as they ate chocolate bars. Mike finally called in Sheila. Smiling at one another they burst into his office, Sheila making sure she had another Mars bar in hand.
Hey Mike, hows it going? she asked happily.
I uh you what the fuck? he concluded lamely.
I took your advice Mike, and followed a seafood diet.
Seafood? asked Mike faintly.
Yup. I see food, I eat it! simple huh? Sheila smiled.
Wow. Um wow said Mike.
Its OK you dont need to be polite Sheila let him off. Well buzz off now. Ill tell mum you gave me a chance but I, well I ate my way out of it, haha she laughed merrily. The girls turned to go.

Wait called Mike. Youre right I cant use you in the spot, but you wow, Sheila you look amazing. Your friend too, sorry I dont know your name.
Both girls turned to stare at him, for the first time speech failing them.
Im Mandy she said dumbly, answering his last question.
You prefer me like this? asked Sheila, shocked. You have your pick of girls, all those out there would shag you for a spot in the ad.
I know replied Mike. Im not proud of it but Ive done that and its not as glamorous as it seems. And its painful, lying in bed with sticks and bones, and listening to them suck up to me for another spot. You on the other hand have gone and eaten your way to a truly beautiful body, such sexy curves. Have you done anything but eat all summer?

The girls laughed at that and Sheila replied Oh, weve been getting high, eating our heads off and using an ice cream boy for sex. They turned and left the office, this time leaving Mike speechless.

******

They celebrated by hitting the beach in style. At the grill they took a table and told the woman to pile their plates and keep them piled until they said otherwise. Having watched them and their appetites grow all summer, she tossed a huge pile of meat onto the grill and served them up as they were done. Looking at the two girls she was amazed at how much they had gained in just two months. Mandy sat with her back to the woman, giving her a fat rear view. Her butt squeezed out over the edges of the chair and pushed out backwards too. Her bikini bottoms did their best but barely covered her modesty, and the strings at the side were buried deep in rolls of flab. As the cooks gaze moved up she saw Mandys belly pooched out sideways into a single big roll of a muffintop. The strings of her bikini top cut into her fat, causing rolls of flab to pour out over them.

When she took the food over she passed behind Sheila to check her out too. She actually knew Sheila as she had seen her on the beach in previous summers, but of course the girl had never stopped at her grill as the food was not allowed by her mum. The blonde looked like a different person entirely, as though the tall skinny girl had been eaten by a ball of fat. While her height helped her carry the weight better than her friend, a gain of almost half her starting weight was noticeable. A very plump derriere over-spilled the chair even more bountifully than Mandys so that two orbs of fat hung off the chair, leading on to two fleshy thighs. Her belly also puffed out sideways into two fat rolls of love handles, a big roll underneath and a smaller one above. Her face also showed signs of her weight gain. Her cheeks had filled out into two rosy apples and a double chin framed her face. Her lips were more pouty and she looked just like a plumped-up Barbie doll.

Chicken wings and nuggets came first with onion rings. Burgers and hot dogs followed, with fries on the side. Two huge steaks came up next then a full rack of spare ribs each. Burgers and hot dogs kept on coming, the two greedy piglets guzzling down all that was placed before them. At one point Mandy downed half her beer then clutched her belly in pain, bent over, and both Sheila and the woman serving them looked on worriedly. Was she going to throw up, a just dessert for her gluttony? Mandy held her belly with both hands and gasped for breath. Sheila held a spare rib on her lips, wondering if she should help her friend. She took another bite while pondering. Mandy suddenly sat up and let out a whopping belch, followed by another. The woman sighed with relief and Sheila masked her friends embarrassment with a loud cheer.

Other patrons looked on with disgust at the porkers although one or two looked jealous at the sheer abandon of their appetite. Slowing down at last after an hour of non-stop stuffing the woman brought them out a huge cup each of ice cream, a tower with five scoops and smothered in whipped cream, drizzled in chocolate syrup. The girls picked at the ice creams at first, then as the flavours took hold, they dug in with gusto. After Sheila paid their bill, they stood up and waddled slowly to the beach. The cook was treated to a full view of their bellies. Both guts jutted out massively swollen with meat and grease and beer and ice cream. Mandy looked like she was at full term pregnancy, while Sheila was not far behind, having eaten more than her shorter friend.

They made their way onto the beach, their soft bodies rippling with each step and flopped down heavily onto their towels. They just managed to rub one another with sunblock before passing out, lying on their sides and cradling their overbloated bellies.

As the sun moved lower in the sky the girls awoke and sat up sleepily. They tried to swim but were too fat and stuffed to move much so they just floated and drifted for a while, enjoying the cooling currents against their skin. Sheila noticed she had a couple of missed calls from Mike.

Ooh, hes really into you girl! squealed Mandy, happy for her friend.
Yeah right, he was just taking the piss.
No why do you think so? Lots of guys like us fat chicks.
Huh, guys going nowhere like Troy maybe, or older and fat like Ted, but Mike? Come on, he spend his life with toothpicks, he thinks Im just an easy fuck and then hell be back to his models.
I dont know, he seemed seriously into you ended Mandy.
After drying off, they saw the queue at Troys kiosk peter out and made their way over. He saw them arriving, and immediately noticed their bellies, still bloated from their stuffing hours earlier.
Watch it as you enter he teased this kiosk can only take a ton of weight. 

As they walked through the narrow door, Troy realised how fat they were, both girls now almost filled the entire doorway. You better watch it he continued teasing, slapping their asses as they squeezed past him. Get any fatter and you wont fit through the door!
Huh, youre one to talk! retorted Mandy Youre a lot fatter than you were in June too you know! It was true. His T-shirt stretched over a ball of a belly. He lifted it to show that his shorts were not even buttoned. Its your fault he groused. I checked yesterday and I've gained 25 lbs since summer started. In three years here every summer Ive never had more than one scoop per day, now I pig out every time Ive no customers. This morning a girl caught me scarfing ice cream straight form the machine, she sniggered then kept staring at my gut.

Serves you right fatass said Sheila rudely, you shouldnt be looking at other girls.
You think you can handle any more woman? asked Mandy, pulling her bikini top down and pulling his face into her breasts. Troy nuzzled and suckled the fat pillowy softness, grabbing Mandys fat ass with both hands and pulling her closer to him. A mobile phone rang, disturbing the moment. Sheila looked at it then huffed Its Mike again!
Come on answer, tell him to come clubbing with us tomorrow night
Whos Mike? asked Troy jealously.
A model agent whos into the new fat Sheila! said Mandy happily.
Troy continued to feel up Mandy while Sheila made plans for the next day.


----------



## samster (Aug 19, 2013)

Just read this latest story from you and love it  You've got quite some writing talent there!


----------



## Browniestuff (Aug 27, 2013)

An amazing retelling. Can't wait to see where this goes!


----------



## Browniestuff (Aug 27, 2013)

An amazing retelling. Can't wait to see where this goes!


----------



## Ssaylleb (Aug 30, 2013)

As summer turned to September, they entered a new phase. Sheila and Mike hit it off like fire and they started to go out all four together. He was shocked and thrilled in equal measure to see how much they ate. Knowing that it turned him on, Sheila and Mandy teased him mercilessly by stuffing their faces, while Troy did the same out of habit. When Beth heard that the girls had boyfriends she made them come over for dinner.

She was pleased to see Troy's burgeoning belly but much less happy at Mike's slick looks. He quickly won her over by complimenting her part in the girls' gain and put away a sizeable dinner himself, though it hurt him as he hadn't eaten so much in a very long time.

Other than that life went on in the same way, with Beth overfeeding the girls every day. Herself and Ted took it a bit slower, conscious that they would have more time for one another once the girls went back to college. Mandys mum called from Alabama to say that she wouldnt be able to return in time to see her daughter or mum before October or November. She complained all this Southern cooking has made me gain weight, everyone here is so welcoming I seem to have eaten  or rather overeaten  every damn day!
Mandy could only laugh believe me Mum, I doubt your gain is a patch on mine, Gran has been keeping me very well fed!
I can imagine smiled her Mum from across the miles.

Sheila also had a conversation with her mum in Italy, who sounded different. Sheila couldnt put her finger on it then at the end of the call ended realised her mum sounded really relaxed, which was definitely a new angle.

Over in Italy, Carol hung up with her daughter and rolled over in the hotel bed to face Paolo. Her lover for the summer had been the best thing about her trip to Italy. A fellow art historian, they had been in touch before her visit and he had greeted her at the airport. His role on behalf of the prestigious Florence university of Arts was to help the American guest settle in and guide her to make the most of her stay in Italy. Expecting the stereotype brash uncultured woman, overweight from overindulging in burgers and fries, he was bowled over by Carol. An attractive soft spoken woman, pleasantly plump, she was educated and deeply knowledgeable about their subject.

As he drove through the evening traffic to her lodgings on the Piazza della Signoria he was entranced by Carol. She took a childish pleasure in the surroundings, exclaiming in wonder at architectural features and street life. Driving over cobbled roads her fat belly and breasts bounced up and down, her soft flab rippling. He had planned to get his obligation discharged quickly before joining his colleagues for that wonderful Italian tradition, the aperitivo  meeting for drinks and nibbles to fill the time between work and dinner.

This beauty quickly made him change plans. Younger than he had expected, she was of medium height, her long blonde hair and fair skin framed a pretty, plump face. In her excitement her lips pouted out sexily, and he found himself wondering what they would feel like around his cock. Arriving at their destination, he helped her carry up her bags and at by while the apartment owner explained how to operate the cooker, bathroom taps, window handles and locks.

That done he took it upon himself to offer her a warmer welcome. I imagine you will have no plans for dinner, and I couldnt bear to see you get ripped off in a tourist restaurant. Would you please allow me to offer you dinner and give you a real welcome to my country?
Oh please, I dont want to trouble you any further she smiled but at the same time her belly grumbled.
And you are hungry already? He exclaimed. Come, we must go quickly, you dont eat well if you eat hungry.

He left the car where it was though she was sure it was badly parked and they went on foot. He led her across the square and into narrow sidestreets, cobbled and quaint to a trattoria she wouldnt have found alone. You must remember this place he instructed, it is quite excellent and the owners will look after you once I introduce you.

Over that dinner he had been completely smitten by her. He liked seeing that she had a hearty appetite and was not ashamed to empty the bread basket, finish the grissini and took a dessert. Carol felt herself falling for this man Paolo. Around 40 years of age, only 3 more than her, he had a full head of black hair and an old worldly charm that swept her off her feet. He was an expert in their field and he blamed his soft paunch on too much eating and research at the expense of activity. She had never been treated like this by a man, made to feel that only she existed in the world, that nothing was too good for her.

His guide duties quickly expanded to take on the role of lover and culinary guide too. She had planned to roam across Italy, spending a week or two in each major city to experience all that the country had to offer. Paolo quickly arranged for a friend and colleague to cover his summer classes so that he could accompany his American beauty on her voyage of discovery.

As they crossed the country he showed her museums and galleries, churches and theatres ranging from perfectly restored to languishing in ruin. He helped her discover Italys cuisine, somehow ferreting out little places off the beaten path where they indulged their appetites beyond belief. Thick creamy pasta sauces were compared to those rich with tomato and meat. Steaks in the mountains were a counterpoint to fresh sea and shellfish by the sea. Together they swam in the clear blue Mediterranean sea, enjoying feeling the others body in the currents. Although they walked a lot, it was not enough to stave off the fat which built up like a layer of cushioning on both their bodies.

Paolos gut swelled up ever larger, costing him a fortune in new clothes as his fastidious dress sense wouldnt allow him to maintain the stretched, bloated look for long. Carol had no such qualms and enjoyed bulging out of her clothes, feeling her adipose bunch up in divine flabby rolls. Together they discovered one anothers body, learning what turned the other on and relishing every added pound of glorious fat.

At their age, their metabolism was slowing down, which coupled with their vast intake of food led to rapid weight gain. Paolo packed on a good deal of weight, taking him from a well built 210 pounds at the end of June to a flabby 240 as September drew to an end. Carol had ballooned like the renaissance women she had admired in paintings and sculptures all summer, her curvy body swelling from 200 pounds to 260 pounds of luscious fleshy beauty.

They had made their way south to the island of Sicily and sat basking on a beach under a hill topped with Greek ruins. Carol sat on the beach while Paolo cooled off in the sea. As he walked out towards her she felt blessed that they had crossed paths. His belly hung out soft and fat over his speedos. He had preferred larger Bermuda shorts but Carol encouraged him to show off his burgeoning body for her enjoyment and he acquiesced. As he walked, water dripped off his glistening body, his belly rippling at each step, his man boobs soft and plump. She had enjoyed the summer loving but now couldnt imagine a life without him.

Paolo looked at his lover waiting for him on the towel. Sat up as she was, her thighs lay out fat and fleshy, each at least 30 inches around. Her belly sat on her lap, a pillowy ball of fat that hadnt had chance to form rolls. He rubbed her in coconut butter every day to prevent stretch marks, keeping her golden skin perfectly soft and supple. He thought of her as his renaissance muse, a goddess to be adored and kept happy, well fed and amused. He found it hard to believe that a confirmed bachelor at 40, he had fallen for her so completely and didnt want to face a life without her.

Approaching his beauty he sank to his knees and rummaged through his bag.
If youre looking for your apple, I ate it Carol smiled.
Thats what I love about you, my Carol, your insatiable hunger for food and for life. I have never known someone like you before and you truly complete my life. Your expertise at our subject is matched by your intellect in debate and I have come to realise I cannot live without you. Pulling a small box out of his bag, Carols eyes popped out of her head as she saw it sparkle in the sunlight. He continued will you make me the happiest man alive and do me the honour of becoming my wife?

Carol stared at him. Seeing her expression, Paolo blanched then rocked onto his ankles and sat heavily. Oh he said sadly.
No Paolo, dont misunderstand me! This has been the best summer of my life and I love you more than anything and feel the same way about you. But my life is in America and yours is here. I have a daughter back home.

Well I have none, my dear. As long as I have you I have all I need I need. I will move to the States with you.
Oh you will hate it Paolo, the people are not as lovely as they are here, the food is rubbish compared to here
I can find fresh produce and cook for you my angel, and we will return often.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Oct 1, 2014)

_No idea why I never posted this last chapter._

The last week of September was emotional at the beach house. Mandy and Sheila were loath to leave behind their new best friend and summer lifestyle. They had continued to eat without restraint though in the same vein where Sheila always pigged out more than Mandy. They now weighed in at a fat and round 220 pounds for Mandy and 240 for Sheila, no longer a tall and twiggy blonde but a tall and fat beauty. Troy was more or less Mandys boyfriend and he had also gained more weight, a fat gut pouring out over his shorts.

Mikes ethos prevented him from gaining, though he ate a lot with them, he upped his gym time to maintain his figure. Beth and Ted gained a couple of pounds and became ever more enamoured. The day finally came when the girls had to return to their colleges. They had agreed to go out altogether for a last blow out dinner at the Chinese buffet. During the morning Mandys mum made a surprise appearance at Beths, having got away early to see her family.

She was amazed to see her daughter so fat and round, her plump body on full display in a very tight bikini.
Have you done nothing but eat all summer? she gasped.
Youre one to talk fatty! replied Mandy, poking her mums ample belly. She couldnt deny it, she had picked up more than a couple of pounds in Alabama and now pushed 250 pounds, up from around 210. Ted and Sheila were treated to see the three generations together, one plumper than the other, all of them beautiful and sexy. Mandys mom was surprised to see Ted there, and looking so fat.

Another surprise was in store. Sheilas phone rang at one point, her mum saying she was home and could Sheila please go home. She told her mum to come to Beths instead. A minute later Carol appeared, literally filling the doorway. Mum and daughter stared at one another speechless, at first then Carol spoke first: Youre fat!
Youre huge Mom, what on earth have you been eating?

That would be my fault said a voice with an Italian accent behind Carol. She stepped in to allow Paolo to enter and introduced him to the room. He continued: I must admit I fell for your beautiful mother at once, now I know what is love at first sight. I have spent the summer showing around Italy, filling her every artistic and cultural desire and, along the way, also filling her belly.
And it takes a lot to fill me up smiled Carol.

The rest of the day was spent at the beach altogether, with a lunch at the grill. The woman was amazed to see her usual plump couple expanded to an entire troop of gluttons. All of them felt slightly self-conscious at their added poundage and with strangers about, especially as they were all in skimpy beachwear. They ate greedily but did not exaggerate hugely. As the afternoon drew to its end, they drifted back home to shower and change before hitting the Chinese buffet for the farewell dinner.

Carol showed Paolo around her beach house. He was impressed at the style and finish, but got most excited in her bedroom. Opening the wardrobe she exclaimed: someone is going to get very lucky as I have to donate all of these. Im sure that sharing a life with you I will never be this thin again!

At that Paolo walked behind her and grabbed her soft belly. Flab poured out between his fingers as he shook her pendulous gut. You call this skinny he breathed in her ear.
Oh yes, my Italian lover starved me all summer, he never let me eat a bread roll or dessert 
she teased back.

I think we need to do something about this urgently before you waste away my bella. I cant have you saying an Italian man left you hungry. His hands wandered down to her ample butt and cellulite covered thighs, alternately stroking, then pinching or slapping lightly before she pulled him onto the bed.

They all met at Carols before dinner. Everyone had tried to dress up but their expanded bodies caused a few sartorial malfunctions. Beth, Mandy and her mum were all of the same body type. Quite short and fat all over, they looked spherical with big round bellies, big tits and ample derrieres. Beth wore a dress that was tight and ruched over her belly. Mandy wore the only clothes that still fit, a stretchy skirt that was very short by the time it covered the expanse of her butt and a crop top. Her belly hung out soft and fat in between. Her mum surprised them by wearing Alabama chic  daisy dukes that struggled to contain her massive butt and she had to leave the front button undone. A checked shirt tied under her breasts left a beach ball of a belly hanging out.

Carol and Sheila were slightly different as Sheila was taller than her mum, but both tended to be bottom heavy. As a result they both sported fat asses, wide hips and fleshy thighs, though Carol had a good few inches on her daughter. Their eating had not spared their bellies and they both swung a fat belly ahead of them, and finally Sheilas breasts had also plumped up nicely. Carol also wore a dress, while Sheila opted for shorts and a crop top. Her shorts already felt tight and she was still standing.

On the male side, Ted led the way with his huge gut packed into a polo shirt. This was clearly too tight and it showed his fat belly and man boobs in full detail. Paolo was next, and ever stylish attempted a pink button down shirt tucked into white city shorts. Unfortunately this made him look an overweight boy scout who fell into a strawberry ice cream but no one pointed this out. Troy, although much fatter than at the start of summer looked almost slim compared to the other two men. Standing next to the fit Mike however, he looked overfed in bermudas and a tight T shirt.
They piled into two cars to go the two blocks to the Chinese, Mike privately amazed at their lack of effort. The restaurant owner welcomed them with a beaming smile. He had seen the girls, Beth, Ted and Troy throughout summer and they had reached a deal where paid double the price each. Since they all took at least five portions it was still in their favour but at least he avoided bankruptcy. He gulped when he saw the fat additions of Carol, Mandys mum and Paolo.

Needless to say the dinner was a complete blowout. They all took three plates each piled high with starters; spring rolls, won tons, dumplings and battered prawns. Next were heavy servings of sweet and sour pork, chicken satay, beef in black sauce and duck with plum sauce. Plates of egg fried rice and fried noodles completed the meal.

Sheila was the first to suffer as her tight shorts bit into her fat belly, yet she was shy to undo her button in front of her mums new beau. She bore the pressure until finally the button gave in and popped off with a loud tear. Mandy patted her friends belly, now surged forward in plump fullness and cheered, which got the whole table applauding. Mandys mum was next as her ridiculously tight daisy dukes blew apart along the seam, her butt relieved to balloon out in comfort. Beth led the cheers this time, proudly calling out thats my daughter!

Paolo looked increasingly uncomfortable in his tight pink shirt and white city shorts. His paunch, overfed throughout summer lay soft and fat on his lap, the shirt buttons stretching apart. At one point he reached forward to take another helping of lemon chicken and it was the last straw for his shirt. One button ripped off, then another and a third as he relaxed and let his belly hang out. Carol reached across and patted it fondly, as he said I think American food agrees with me.

As they moved on from full to stuffed the pace slowed and they gave up one by one. Mike had stopped eating early on and spent the evening rubbing Sheilas belly, enjoying feeling it get bigger and firmer as it bloated under his fingers. Troy massaged Mandys swollen tummy and stroked her softly till she came in a quiet orgasm of food and sexual pleasure. Paolo rubbed Carols belly slowly feeding her even more, her belly swollen out like a woman pregnant with twins. Beth and Ted leaned onto one another, a hand on the others belly, savouring the moment.

After ice cream and coffees, they got up to leave and slowly waddled to the exit, each one proudly showing the results of a summer of glorious, gluttonous indulgence.


----------



## mdy73 (Oct 3, 2014)

Very nice of course.


----------

